# Uma Sardinhada



## FloMar

Poderiam me dizer exatamente o que é? É comum em Portugal e no Brasil ou é simplesmente uma maneira de falar?


----------



## Carfer

> Dicionário Priberam
> *"sardinhada"*
> 2. Refeição, geralmente de convívio, em que o prato principal é sardinha assada.



Em Portugal, mais comum não pode ser. É muito raro o português que consegue passar sem uma, especialmente no Verão, quando o calor convida às reuniões familiares ou de amigos ao ar livre. Diria que é tão comum quanto os churrascos de carne noutros países.


----------



## Vanda

Parece-me expressão portuguesa, já que é ultrapopular comer sardinhas fritas  Portugal. Tem até um festival em que a gente compra de barraquinhas na rua. Peguei uma vez no Bairro Alto.


----------



## Vanda

Parece-me expressão portuguesa, já que é ultrapopular comer sardinhas fritas  Portugal. Tem até um festival em que a gente compra de barraquinhas na rua. Peguei uma vez no Bairro Alto.


----------



## FloMar

Está certo tentar combinar o fato de ser um churrasco à portuguesa com o ensino do augmentativo -ado/a no sentido de que é uma festa grande com comida suficiente e alegria (se bem que seja algo informal)?


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Parece-me expressão portuguesa, já que é ultrapopular comer sardinhas fritas  Portugal. Tem até um festival em que a gente compra de barraquinhas na rua. Peguei uma vez no Bairro Alto.



Também se comem fritas, sim, mas as que são verdadeiramente populares e as que, de certeza, comeu no Bairro Alto, são as assadas. Fritas, comem-se habitualmente em casa, numa refeição normal ou, eventualmente, no restaurante - onde, aliás, é muito mais fácil encontrar sardinhas assadas do que fritas. O festival é  "o Santo António". Durante todo o mês de Junho, há festa em todos os bairros populares de Lisboa, com as inevitáveis sardinhas assadas, mas na noite da véspera do dia do Santo (que se comemora a 13), toda a cidade, mas muito especialmente o Bairro Alto, é uma gigatesta sardinhada ao ar livre. 


FloMar said:


> Está certo tentar combinar o fato de ser um churrasco à portuguesa com o ensino do aumentativo -ado/a no sentido de que é uma festa grande com comida suficiente e alegria (se bem que seja algo informal)?



Absolutamente.


----------



## Guigo

Muito comum, no Rio de Janeiro, onde parte de uma rua inteira, a Miguel Couto, é chamada de "Beco das Sardinhas", com vários botequins competindo para servir as melhores porções. São sempre fritas, acompanhadas de chope gelado e bandejas de aipim frito. Há serviços semelhantes em outros cantos da cidade, mas não chamamos 'sardinhada' e sim, _sardinhas fritas._


----------



## Vanda

Verdade, agora me lembro, Carfer, parece que eram feitas numa grelha.


----------



## Carfer

Só para precisar que '_sardinhada_' não é nome do prato (esse seria '_sardinhas assadas' _ou_ 'fritas', _o_u 'de escabeche', _ou da preparação que for) mas da reunião/refeição de família e amigos que se juntam para comer sardinhas assadas.


----------



## FloMar

Carfer said:


> Também se comem fritas, sim, mas as que são verdadeiramente populares e as que, de certeza, comeu no Bairro Alto, são as assadas. Fritas, comem-se habitualmente em casa, numa refeição normal ou, eventualmente, no restaurante - onde, aliás, é muito mais fácil encontrar sardinhas assadas do que fritas. O festival é  "o Santo António". Durante todo o mês de Junho, há festa em todos os bairros populares de Lisboa, com as inevitáveis sardinhas assadas, mas na noite da véspera do dia do Santo (que se comemora a 13), toda a cidade, mas muito especialmente o Bairro Alto, é uma gigatesta sardinhada ao ar livre.
> 
> 
> Absolutamente.


Muito útil. obrigada


----------



## FloMar

Carfer said:


> Só para precisar que '_sardinhada_' não é nome do prato (esse seria '_sardinhas assadas' _ou_ 'fritas', _o_u 'de escabeche', _ou da preparação que for) mas da reunião/refeição de família e amigos que se juntam para comer sardinhas assadas.


Entendi.


----------



## FloMar

Obrigada pelas respostas.  Este thread acabou sendo muito interessante


----------



## Vanda

A versão portuguesa da nossa churrascada.


----------



## gato radioso

...ada é a terminação usada para descrever uma celebração de muitas pessoas baseada num prato concreto, usagem que também temos em comum nestes lados da península.


----------



## pfaa09

Vanda said:


> A versão portuguesa da nossa churrascada.


Mas nós também temos a "Churrascada". Não é só peixe 
Enquanto que sardinhada se refere a esse peixe em particular, variando os acompanhamentos, a churrascada já envolve vários tipos de carnes e acompanhamentos.


----------



## olivinha

gato radioso said:


> ...ada é a terminação usada para descrever uma celebração de muitas pessoas baseada num prato concreto, usagem que também temos em comum nestes lados da península.


Há uns dois anos atrás estive em uma garbanzada em Extremadura. Não me lembro do nome do _pueblo_ mas a garbanzada, servida na praça principal, estava muito boa.


----------



## gato radioso

olivinha said:


> Há uns dois anos atrás estive em uma garbanzada em Extremadura. Não me lembro do nome do _pueblo_ mas a garbanzada, servida na praça principal, estava muito boa.


Sim, pode haver garbanzadas, mariscadas, chuletadas... mas não todos os alimentos têm creado esta variante. Se te convidarem a comer chouriço, ou ovos com batatas ou frango... é só o nome normal do prato, não há nem chorizadas, huevadas...


----------



## olivinha

gato radioso said:


> , não há nem chorizadas, huevadas...


Hombre, no querrás que tus invitados se vayan de la fiesta en ambulancia.


----------



## Guigo

pfaa09 said:


> Mas nós também temos a "Churrascada". Não é só peixe
> Enquanto que sardinhada se refere a esse peixe em particular, variando os acompanhamentos, a churrascada já envolve vários tipos de carnes e acompanhamentos.



Aqui também temos: peixada, mariscada, carneada, macarronada, cachaçada (não apenas a bebida, mas os petiscos acompanhantes). Um termo genérico é _caldeirada _(camarão, frutos do mar, miúdos).


----------



## gato radioso

olivinha said:


> Hombre, no querrás que tus invitados se vayan de la fiesta en ambulancia.


----------



## Nonstar

Que tal uma alheirada?


----------



## olivinha

Guigo said:


> Aqui também temos: peixada, mariscada, carneada, macarronada, cachaçada (não apenas a bebida, mas os petiscos acompanhantes). Um termo genérico é _caldeirada _(camarão, frutos do mar, miúdos).


Não acredito que você esqueceu da feijoada!


----------



## Guigo

olivinha said:


> Não acredito que você esqueceu da feijoada!



Pois é, tanta água na boca que acabei esquecendo...


----------

